
Ask HN: Is there a project to preserve some of the Internet in non-digital form? - hoodoof
For some time in the distant future when the Internet is not available?
======
LostWanderer
One of the most permanent and time tested ways of storing data is etching it
on a stone... Its storage time basically may be upto millions of years...I
actually wont mind storing some essential data on steel disks or paper (both
compressed and noncompressed will do)

One huge solar storm may be enough to cripple our networks for a good amount
of time.... Now this leads me to ask,what happens to the dams,nuclear plants
when a very power solar burst hits them

